# How Do You Spoil Your Bettas???!



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

So tonight I'm ordering a Deep Blue Bio Maxx Nano filter for Prim's 2.5g, and since her birthday was a couple days ago, tomorrow I'm going to the Lps to buy her some Hikari Betta Biogold pellets and maybe some Brine Shrimp:-D!
Then maybe to the dollar store for a pot to use for a cave, and some new plants☺ And a new bulb for her lamp, and later on a glass lid, and after that maybe some live plants...
Lol! I'm spoiling her rotten because she's my only betta at the moment.. Haha

How do you guys spoil your little rascals??? I know I'm not the only one!!:lol:


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yummy food lol thats how i spoil mine


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

* Edit
Getting NLS or Omega One pellets instead.. Lol


----------



## BBfishy3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Spending almost $100 when I first get them, when I already have some supplies... Oh my.... &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56849; I sure love my fishy babies!! &#55357;&#56842; then buying a bunch of random things through out the month. &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Completely planted out aquariums, expensive frozen food, whatever else I find that they look like they'd "enjoy".


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

50% water changes every 2nd day (cannot for the life of me get my tanks to cycle) fresh IALs every 2 weeks, blood worms most nights of the week with flakes for one boy and pellets for the other the other days of the week with one day/night no food so they don't get bloat, lots of silk plants as bettas don't enjoy open spaces as well as caves and hiding areas for them :3


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

lots of plants.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

this is my bettas feeding schedule during conditioning morning 1)7-8 NLS pellets afternoon 2)5-8 live blood worms night 3) 5-7 mysis shrimp 

thats how i spoil them


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

NLS , IAL's , nice clean tanks with soft silk plants & hides to play in. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishyWater2525 (Jan 28, 2014)

Got the Tetra Whisper 1-3i filter, and some Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets!! She's constantly playing in the water current and tears up the pellets!! 
Plus, no more slime on the water surface.. Lol


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lots of warm, clean water, silk plants, and defrosted yummies! They like to flare when they get the chance to see each other!


----------



## jostoli (Dec 28, 2014)

Rotating feed of frozen brine shrimp, daphnia, and bloodworms.. they rarely get dried food. Warm water via under-tank in and in-tank heaters (so no cold spots), plenty of silk plants and floating plants, tank decor moved and redecorated once a week to keep interest up, and plenty of attention. They seem pleased, at least as far as fish can show it!


----------

